# Foxtail



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

K guys think i got a problem here. Got a new stand of hay that was seeded Easter weekend. I seeded alfalfa with a nurse crop of oats. The alfalfa and oats are looking great, sadly so is the foxtail. Local chemical company says they may have some products that will kill it once the oats get harvested just wondering if anyone on here has any experience with this weed. From what i hear horses can not eat the heads it causes big problems, so i was also curious what would happen if it was cut before it got to the head stage. I really do not want to have to kill a new stand off.

Once again your responses are appreciated

Alex


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Foxtail cut before or while the seed heads are in the milk stage (soft and crushable with your thumb nail) are okay and will make pretty good feed for any livestock.

I use Poast Plus at 1-1.5 pts/acre to clean up a pure alfalfa stand. A little expensive ($200 for 2.5 gal jug) but it works great. I just sprayed one field after waiting about two weeks after my last cutting.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Make em now and they should be fine. I've never had to come back and spray to get rid of them if I had a good stand of alfalfa and OG in a new field


----------

